# GeForce4 Ti4200, bes. LEADTEK



## Moartel (11. Juni 2002)

So, UT2K3 ist bald da und mein Rechner packts nicht. Ich bin sicher nicht der einzige der sich angesichts der neuen Spiele und des Preises dieser Karten eine kaufen will.

Was werdet ihr euch kaufen und kennt schon jemand nen Vergleichstest mit den Ti4200-Karten?

Was haltet ihr allgemein von Leadtek, die Ti4200 ist günstig und hat eine gute Kühlung, deshalb finde ich sie sehr interessant. Was sagt ihr zu dem Hersteller? Hat vielleicht schon jemand so eine?


----------



## z-breaker (30. Juli 2002)

*Leadtek GF4Ti4200*

Habe dieselbe Karte seit 4 Wochen und bin total begeistert.
Ist zwar für mein System etwas überdimensioniert (P3,900mHz,512Mb ram),aber trotzdem geil.Hatte beim 3D Mark 2001 vorher mit eine GF2mx 1800 Punkte,und nun 6780!!!
Viele Spiele machen nun einfach unverhältnismäßig mehr Spaß,und der Preis für das Teil (216 Euro bei ARLT.Com) mehr als fair.


----------



## Hippe (1. August 2002)

*Leadtek GeForce4 4600*

Die 4200 ist nicht schlecht ich würde dir aber die 4400 oder die 4600 enfehlen weil die sind in Preis und in der leistung sehr viel Besser ich habe mir die GeForce4 4600 gekauf sie ist spitze ihre 10,8 GB 
sind ein traum.Ich hatte mir erst überlegt mir die 4400 zu kaufen mit 8,6 GB. Aber ich entschloss ich für die Bessere. Die Kühlung ist bei den Grafigkarten spitze weil sie gleich 2 haben.Aber ich musste mir eine neue Soundkarte kaufen mit integrieten CPU weil die Graka zu viel CPU in ansproch nehmen. Aber dafür läuft sie Jetzt spitze und keine Sound Probleme mehr. (wegen CS, JK2, Army Ops usw.)


----------



## mr_d2254 (4. August 2002)

Ich wollte zuerst ne geforce 4 ti 4600 von leadtek aber der preis (ca. 400€) war mir viel zu teuer also hab ich mir gedacht ich kauf mir ein etwas billigeres model und kauf mir in nem jahr wieder ne neue graka (die machen die geforces eh so schnell... bis dahin hab ich vielleicht geforce 5 oder sogar 6 ?!). Ich war bei der 4200'er mit 128mb ddr, aber da sachte mein freund, der sich mit hardware auskennt, dass er in verschiedenen magazinen gelesen hat, dass die 128'er in manchen fällen sogar langsamer ist als die 64'er. Also empfahl er mir die 64'er, womit ich vom preis her natürlich glücklich war... ich hab se jetzt noch nicht gekauft weil ich mich erst hier informieren wollte... was haltet ihr von der behauptung dass die 64'er schneller als die 128'er is? Sollt ich vielleicht nich doch ne 4600'er kaufen weils die doch sehr bringt?


----------



## Freaky (5. August 2002)

ich warte noch bis zum herbst wenn die geforce 5 kommen..
dann sollte es ein preissturz bei den geforce 4 geben.

auf die 2-4 monate kommt es mir jedoch nich an.
ich warte !!!!!! 

freaky


----------



## mr_d2254 (5. August 2002)

ich hab gar keine graka... ich hohl mir nen ganz neuen computer... und verkauf den anderen... komplett. Und ich wills eigendlich noch wärend den sommerferien zusammen baun... sonst würd ich des so machen wie du...


----------



## eViLaSh (5. August 2002)

@ mr_d2254

die 64er versionen sind im vergleich der selben geforce mit 128 ram nicht wesentlich schneller !

das kommt auch nur daher, da die 64er höher getaktet sind als die 128er
taktet man die 128er so hoch wie die 64er bringen sie die selbe, wenn nicht sogar eine höhere Leistung als die 64er...

Bei spielen wie zB JK2, welches große texturen verwendet schneidet die 128er variante sogar besser ab als der kleine bruder (ohne übertaktung)

Das heisst, für spiele mit großen texturen(oder vielleicht auch bei Grafikanwendungen), die vielleicht in naher zukunft kommen mögen würde sich eine graka mit 128mb auszahlen...

Spiele, die auf kleine texturen aufgebaut sind, profetieren mehr von den schnellen 64 mb - karten.(obwohl der unterschied nur bei 2-3 fps liegt )


----------

